# Does size matter?



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry about this, um, graphic <cough> question.
My little buck (7 months) has taken over breeding duty because my older buck (9 months) doesn't seem interested in girls. My question is regarding penis size in goats. My little guy's penis is only about an inch long. He's more than willing to use it and he dribbles ejaculate after he's mounted. Is his size because he's so young or could there be something wrong? My buckling that died this summer was much longer at 5 months. I've also never seen my older bucks penis.

Please don't think I walk around looking at goat junk all day. The little monsters are just so proud of themselves that they get excited to show anyone who will look.

I get spam emails that say I can fix this. Maybe I should look into them:umno::ashamed::yuck::sob:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The size of the testicles can sometimes make a difference
I doubt you've seen him fully extended yet at his age.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm only giggling a little, I promise.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Before I asked you all I called to discuss my concerns with dh. He Googled goat penis size and started busting up laughing because his work's firewall or whatever blocked most of the sites. He told me to ask you all. He didn't want to be responsible for giving his work a virus.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

He really ought to be full extending at this age. They cannot breed until they can fully extend. 
We had a Boer buckling we brought in who ended up having persistent penile frenulum. He was never able to extend his penis more than an inch or so. We lost him this year at 5 years old. He never bred a doe in his life but sure was a great teaser buck. He sprayed (kinda), he stunk, he blubbered, he mounted, but he was incapable of settling anything.
There is a piece of skin that needs to tear before they can extend to breed. In our buck, this never occurred. It was fixable with surgery but also genetic.
He may just not be mature enough yet. Some bucks take longer, but I would have a vet looking at him, if it were me.
He does not pull out his penis at all? When he mounts do he or the doe ever show signs that he fully penetrated? Hunching, him throwing his head back, etc?


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

andabigmac said:


> Before I asked you all I called to discuss my concerns with dh. He Googled goat penis size and started busting up laughing because his work's firewall or whatever blocked most of the sites. He told me to ask you all. He didn't want to be responsible for giving his work a virus.


Oh I surely hope they don't look on his computer. I doubt they would understand like we do


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

ROFL hmmmm..... I figured my male goat was rather lacking in this department he is about 4x further extended than you describe but very thin (I feel very weird typing this):huh:... not having any experience in seeing the buck anatomy before the last few months I had to wonder if he was stunted since I was kind of shocked at the puny size of it..(not that I was going out of my way to look)... However I will have to inform him that he is apparently suited just fine for his purpose and that my previous comments were unwarranted. He seems to be taking his job very seriously.

I guess the next good question might be what is fully extended for a goat?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Dh is the computer geek for his work. He'd be the one checking what was on his computer. So that's a relief.

I can only see the head and about a half an inch of "shaft"?!? It looks like he was just dry humping from a distance but when I was in the pen this morning he mounted while I was there. I only saw the tiny bit I described. He "bred" her several times while I was out there. All the same. Dh said the doe hunched a bit this morning but I didn't see. I've not seen him throw his head back either. 

I've had the worst buck luck this year. I bought an awesome little buckling that choked to death on a corn cob this summer. He was rip snortin' ready at 5 months. So I bought this particular buckling and found out that he was a month younger than I was told. I didn't figure I'd get spring babies so I bought my older buck who I'm guessing doesn't want to breed because he has staph dermatitis on his testicles. 
I have spent $1150 on bucks this year. That doesn't include testing and health certificates. They all came from reputable breeders. I did my homework when I bought them. I do NOT have any more money for bucklings. 

I'm going to cry soon.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

To me, it doesn't sound like he's fully extending.

Have you seen him pulling on it? Mine would pull in theirs when they were younger, and if I remember correctly, by 5 months they all could fully extend. Perhaps have a vet who is familar with goat anatomy check him out & ensure he's able to fully extend properly?

If he can't & you purchased him from a reputable breeder, get veterinary proof of his issue & get a refund/replacement. To the best of my knowledge a buck who can't fully extend, can't successfully breed.

I've no clue the actual inches my boys are packing, and I'm not going out to measure, but even the miniature buck can extend over 6".


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Can you call the breeder and see if they will exchange him for a fucntional buckling? Reputable herds usually guarantee fertility and as far as I know this is according to ADGA policy if this is an ADGA breeder. 

Something is definitely wrong here.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I keep getting spam about erectile dysfunction-do you want me to forward it?


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't know about the size because I never saw last year or thought to look. But our 7 month old la mancha buck got the job done just fine lol. Shelly


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

andabigmac said:


> sorry about this, um, graphic <cough> question.
> 
> 
> I get spam emails that say i can fix this. Maybe i should look into them:umno::ashamed::yuck::sob:



:rotfl:


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I wasn't giggling until I read "goat junk"...ound::rotfl:

:nanner:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am so sorry you're having such a lousy breeding year.

I'd definitely contact the breeder. This is something that they should fix, and you probably want to get a buck from a different line, if possible. Don't want to be perpetuating micro-genitalia.

Wish I could help.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Darn it! Now that stupid Saturday Night Live sketch with Justin Timberlake and the holiday present with his... goat parts in a box... is in my head.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm really trying to look on the lighter side of this. I really can't believe I actually asked the original question but I'm glad I did. I figured it wasn't any worse than the goat porn on here sometimes. I thought about taking a picture to show you all but I can't really stoop that low. Seriously. He's still pretty short.
I'm calling the vet tomorrow to see if he can confirm this. Then I'm calling the breeder. My vet is usually booked 2 weeks out. It will be hurry up and wait.
I just want my girls bred. All of the baby pics are torture. I guess I'll have to buy a bottle baby for my fix. 

I read up on this (what I could find) and it said that they are at greater risk for urinary problems. At least in bulls anyways. Poor little guy will probably be put down if the breeder doesn't want him back. He's a real sweetie.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

andabigmac said:


> I thought about taking a picture to show you all but I can't really stoop that low. Seriously. He's still pretty short.


:hysterical:


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I doubt Enzeyte will work even tho Bob is living large!  Sorry couldn't resist. 

You could put him up on a spool, but I doubt he will cooperate in letting it all hang out. 

Sorry you are having such a bad run of buck/bucklings, I wish you were closer I would lend or sell you a fertile one. I have waaaay too many boys and all have been fertile myrtles! I just castrated one since he is so small he kept escaping from the big boy pen. 

I would call the breeder and if she is close maybe she can look at it and hopefully "exchange" him. If it is genetic I would not use him for breeding, you do not want to pass that on to his sons even if you sell them as wethers.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I just spoke with my vet. He's coming out on Monday. He uses an "electro-stimulator" to test for these problems. He's going to put a rod up my poor little guys bum and give him an electric shock that will stimulate an erection. Then he will use his penile probe to check on the stricture. The vet said this is common in bulls. The test is only $27. I was worried that this was going to break the bank. Thank heavens dh has the day off and will be home to help hold him. He will go back to the breeder or be castrated if there is a problem. 

And this was probably WAY too much information. You're welcome.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am sorry but this whole thread has me :hysterical:ound:. Good luck with the vet tomorrow! Glad it won't break the bank!

Justine


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pony said:


> Darn it! Now that stupid Saturday Night Live sketch with Justin Timberlake and the holiday present with his... goat parts in a box... is in my head.



OMG Pony...my teenage son is in love with the group that did that with him.

The Lonely Island is the group....

***disclaimer***
not for the easily offended...lots of graphic language there,
things don't bother me unless they fall in my food


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> OMG Pony...my teenage son is in love with the group that did that with him.
> 
> The Lonely Island is the group....
> 
> ...


I can't put flip flops on without singing that line from "I'm on a Boat"


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

andabigmac said:


> I just spoke with my vet. He's coming out on Monday. He uses an "electro-stimulator" to test for these problems. He's going to put a rod up my poor little guys bum and give him an electric shock that will stimulate an erection. Then he will use his penile probe to check on the stricture. The test is only $27. .


My DH wants to know if he can get one of those devises :teehee:


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> My DH wants to know if he can get one of those devises :teehee:


BWAAAHAAHAAAA! I guess I could ask my vet if you want. I have no shame anymore. He's probably heard it all from me. 

When I had my second son at a military hospital I realized that one of the medics in the room with me while they prepped me for a c-section was my next door neighbor. I was buck nekkid. I just said hi and was thinking whatever, I have no more pride. 

I'm that way about this whole situation now.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

*Stop it*! I just read these posts to my DH and I'm about ready to send him out for some Depends! At this age one has to be careful about laughing too hard...

We thought collecting semen on our bucks years ago was humiliating enough, but the electrical stimulation thing is just awe inspiring!

Around our household it's politely called a 'pinkie'. And when the bucklings' pinkie isn't long enough then those hoped for breedings aren't going to take place. We've got a new, almost five month old ND buckling here from Texas and he's trying his darnedest to breed his adoptive dam and another breeding age doeling, but he's not 'there' yet. Most likely next heat cycle in January.

However, on a serious note, we've never had a ND buckling reach 7 months of age and not be able (and willing) to breed everything in sight, including other bucks, the farm dog and entire barn cat population if they'd stand still long enough.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

julieq said:


> Around our household it's politely called a 'pinkie'.


We call it a "rocket".


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

andabigmac said:


> We call it a "rocket".


*WOW*! I'm certainly impressed! :hrm:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

julieq said:


> Around our household it's politely called a 'pinkie'.


:rotfl:


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

My DH's Dad is a teaching OBGYN surgeon. DH warned me over twenty years ago that at the family dinner table Dad would be sharing some off colored jokes. I remember being horrified at the first family gathering.

Looking back, I think our goatie discussion forum would embarrass my FIL, even though he's still teaching OBGYN medicine in his late 80's and has probably heard it all by now!


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

andabigmac said:


> We call it a "rocket".


*is rethinking using Rocket City as her herd name now...*

-Sonja


----------

